# Sophie the Lowchen



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

After her week in the hospital, Sophie has a rad new haircut on her front leg. I asked the groomer if we could shave the other leg to match so it wouldn't be such a reminder of when she was sick. So she's is saying she has a plan (and claiming that Sophie has already give her OK) :wink2: and that when she does it she is sending me out of the room so it will be a surprise.

I can't fathom what she is going to do but am hoping in involves hot pink LOL.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

This will be interesting, and I must say, you are a BRAVE woman, Dee Dee, to let the groomer loose with Sophie's hair do while you are out of the room to be surprised!!

I can't wait for photos! When will this happen?


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

The suspense is KILLING me!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Me too LOL. And I will be in the room one way or the other even if just blindfolded or facing the wall but I won't peek and will let her surprise me anyway.  Groomer is an old old friend of mine so I know she won't get too crazy. But even if she did, hair grows back! Maybe I'll let her do my hair to match whatever she does to Soph.

Young lady is WILD this morning the way she looks around with that crazy look in her eye until it lands on something she can grab and off she goes she's had me laughing all morning. She eats like she hasn't eaten in a week which in fact is not far from the truth. Other than the one poodle leg and the lost 3/4 of a lb you wouldn't know how sick she's been. YEAH!


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Maybe I'll let her do my hair to match whatever she does to Soph.

Hair twins....AWESOME!:laugh2:


----------



## jef (Apr 17, 2016)

Dee Dee said:


> Maybe I'll let her do my hair to match whatever she does to soph!


Now that we will have to have a picture of! :surprise:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Yes, twins, we need pictures of that!


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

Okay, I keep checking the thread to see what in the WORLD the new style could be. HURRY already. lol


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Oh goodie....I love these kinds of surprises.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Where are the pictures?!!!!!!!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

LOL I haven't made an appointment yet I want her 100% well before going through the stress of a grooming and we have a little way to go yet but will soon. I am curious to see what it will be too!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm just wondering if the groomer is intending to do poodle legs!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I am wondering too. Although I mentioned that and she said no poodle for Sophie


----------

